

Show HN: Email templates for onboarding your customers - hsuresh

We have put up a bunch of email templates that can be used by Saas businesses here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nudgespot.com&#x2F;nudges&#x2F;schedule-a-demo?tag=saas<p>Would love feedback from HNers, are these templates useful?
======
hsuresh
Clickable link:

[http://nudgespot.com/nudges/schedule-a-
demo?tag=saas](http://nudgespot.com/nudges/schedule-a-demo?tag=saas)

------
adambratt
Was hoping these were email layouts. Still cool though!

~~~
bramm
There are enough free email layout templates out there, but I never know where
to start with the content.

This will be enormously helpful to me. I hope they expand to other types of
customer related emails.

~~~
hsuresh
What other type of emails are you looking for? We'll try to add them.

